# Very off topic: Missing Child in SW Ontario



## kandyhedgie (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry everyone that this is so off-topic, but this is heart-wrenchingly sad. Just around Easter too.

A little 8-yr old girl has gone missing in SW Ontario. She was last seen on Wednesday, April 8th, and its now been 5 days with no leads. An amber alert was not issued, so right now, awareness about her kidnapping is being spread only by news and word-of-mouth. I'm asking you guys if you could copy and paste/link the picture below to any of your blogs or forums that you frequent.

I know this is very off-topic, and my apologies to the admins. They can certainly delete this if they want to. It's just this little girl went missing in my area, the family is from my city, and the whole situation just breaks my heart. If this was your daughter, niece or little sister, you would do everything to get her face out there so someone will notice.


----------

